# a, bargin $199.00, or not?



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i was at a pet shop i usually do not go to because they sell dozens of puppies. they are going out of business and everything was on sale. i was shopping for a toy for coco when my husband discovered a 1500.$ havanese puppy for 199.$. he said we cold buy and take it home right then. i was so tempted, and had a hard time passing it by as we are recently retired and can not afford the cost of any medical problems that might arise. it was a difficult decision and i am having a hard time getting the little guy out of my mind. judith


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Was it really a Havanese???I am almost certain it must have been a mix of some sort.Not one person that has asked about Duncan has ever heard of Havanese.They all guess some kind of poodle.maltese or something else.
But,on the other hand,if it was,and someone is lucky enough to scoop up that doggie they will be oh so happy!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That is a tuff one....very well could be a havanese if they are going out of biz and trying to eliminate the inventory :violin: such a sad comment...

As we all know at anytime something unexpected can happen to our babies..if you are serious about wanting another it would be a risk not knowing background but for that price you could get alot of vet care for the price of most hav puppies (did they have the price posted before "the sale?")

think you have to go with eyes wide open, but the little guy could be a wonderful pet...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

There was havanee puppy for sale at a local PJs pet store a few weeks ago. They were asking $1650. I doubt they would sell a purebread for $200?? Did you ask any questions about it? Like where it came from? and all that good stuff??

Ryan


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Are you near Indy??*

that's tempting for sure...

Trish


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That would be very hard to look at him and you know that he needs a good home. Maybe you could have someone who knows what to look for in a dog and see what they say. You never know he could be a Gem!!!!! You just need to do what you feel is best.
Let us know what you do!!!!
Meg


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It might have been worth it to ask about whether it came with a vet check - return policy meaning you could get it checked and if it had a major health issue you could return it .
Of course once you hold them in your arms and take them home it is difficult to let them go . They capture your heart no doubt about it..


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Please do not ever buy from a pet store!!!
These puppies are from a puppy mill, sold by the so called breeders, to a broker, who sells them to the pet stores!

Yes, they are cute, but if you buy from a pet store, you are buying a pup from unknown lineage, from 'breeders' who have not a care as to where their pups go, many health issues could (and do) arise from these breeders who breed for the money, not for the betterment of the breed.

The parents live in deplorable conditions. For their entire lives, producing puppies, bred every heat, until their bodies give out. They live without benefit of love, without proper care, usually in small cages. Small cages where they live on wire with hardly any room to turn around. Many times they have cages above them where those occupants waste fall on them. Outside in all the elements of weather. Minimal human contact. 

If you buy from a pet store, you are contributing to the harsh lifes of the parents. You are enabling the puppy mills to stay in business. 


So again.. PLEASE do not buy from pet stores. 
Think of the parents, and how they are living.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes you are right - 
I am not encouraging anyone to buy from a Pet Store - I guess it just wishful thinking on my part .. I am still hoping that there are honest honorable caring people running these stores . I do know better .. 
. Where we live no dogs are sold in pet stores . When it used to be allowed it would make me so sad so I would literaly cross the road to avoid them ..


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the pet store is going out of business, the puppy comes with a year quarantee, whatever that means. we didn't hold/play with her as i knew it would be harder to resist taking her home. even though we are unable to adopt at this time, i still feel it isn't her fault where she comes from. still i have a hard time forgetting her, will follow up and see what happens to her.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

*a bargain at $199.00?*

the pet store is going out of business, the puppy comes with a year quarantee, whatever that means. we didn't hold/play with her as i knew it would be harder to resist taking her home. even though we are unable to adopt at this time, i still feel it isn't her fault where she comes from. still i have a hard time forgetting her, will follow up and see what happens to her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is the attitude that puppy mills and pet stores thrive on. I went into a pet store that I didn't know sold puppies and I was looking at this cocker spaniel that had really bad cherry eyes. The young kid working there came up to me and told me she had been there for awhile and I could take her home for only $299. I started a conversation with him and he said she came from a local breeder that just couldn't find a home for this girl because she was too small (yeah right!) I would never give any money to a puppy mill cause they would use that to put more dogs in those small cages and breed them for years and years.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the pet store is not thriving, they are going out of business with approx 20 unsold puppies. what does that say?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It could say they are in a bad location, it could say they don't sell enough pet supplies, it could also they owner just wants out of the business. I would love for it to say people aren't buying puppies from the mills anymore but I know that isn't the case as I just picked up a havanese rescue that was purchased at petland this month.

I understand how it is to see them there but puppy mills are something I am passionately against.
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> the pet store is going out of business, the puppy comes with a year quarantee, whatever that means.


 I would think that if the store is out of a business a guarantee is worthless.

Yes, the puppy needs a home, but if the pet store is really pushing that angle, let them know you will take it if they just want to give it a home (not sell it). I'd be concerned that you are going to be up to your eyeballs with medical problems in a while. If so, that "free" is going to cost you a small fortune to take care of.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The pet stores in the Toronto area are ALWAYS jammed packed.. everytime i'm in a store, there are puppies being sold. And im only in there like maybe once a week not even? so imagine how many are sold everyday at one location! And they have more in the back in cages to.. just not the ones u see in the glass windows.. crazy...
Its mostly ****zus..maltese.. and many cross breeds... golden doodles are popular around here...
pretty sad business if u ask me!
Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I understand what all of you are saying........but I think I would give it some thought.It's a pet shop that is going out of business..the so-called puppy mill isn't going to be suppling this store anymore,if it's OUT of business..this puppy needs a home.You are going to spend almost the same money to adopt a guaranteed MUTT at a shelter...with the exact same guarantee..NONE,with the exact same health risks.??Nothing ventured,nothing gained.....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I quit going into pet stores years ago before i knew about the puppy mills for this very reason....too many sweet babies looking scared, lonely and unloved. I left everytime in tears and wanting to buy them all.....in this case I suspect I would have to seriously consider it.......I agree with Julie......poor little thing.....I know I am hopeless on this subject.....:violin: :help:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I am sooooo glad that here in de Netherlands it's no longer allowed to sell cats and dogs in petstores.....it's a start......I also think that all living animals one can buy now in the pet stores, should be bred by professionals, closely monitored for health and safety and animal welfare.....
I hope now that they are going to do more on those mortgage-puppies you buy on e-bay like sites....That's the only real problem at the moment....
Puppy-mills and import puppies is being worked on, but not as much as I'd like to.....few months ago a station car filled with over 50 chi-pups was busted.....it's all internet that's the problem....

In Belgium until a few years ago, it was legal to just sell animals from a cardboard box from the street during so-called farm markets.....
They've made the cats and dogs go into shops now...so no longer street sale, but those awful people do still the same, just from a room they hire for that day of the farm market...I know the Belgium government is working on that now, that just like in the netherlands Cats and Dogs are no longer for sale in shops......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont blame all of you, I do not go in either, as I would have left with that puppy in an instant. Even if I had to pay the $200 and then find another home for it!! Unfortunately our hearts lead with head far far behind when it comes to these dogs!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judith, I am with Julie on this one. that puppy does need a home and the store is going out of business so you are not supporting the puppy mills. Does the puppy look healthy? is he playful? How much does she weight at what age? these should give you an idea of the overall health. There are no guarentees on what health issues will come up in the future. The pet store may even give you a few days to get it checked out by your vet. I say if the little guy spoke to you you should go for it....keep us posted


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I amwith Missy - if it seems ok, go for it. You really have no way of knowing what is down the road, even for the $2500 havanese.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I still disagree. I think we shouldn't say buy a puppy from a petstore if it is discounted. Really think of what that mommy dog goes through The dogs that are currently going for $3K still need a home under that argument. I think we should *never encourage anyone to go to a pet store to buy a dog*. If the pet store owner is going out of business and cares for the dog, let him give it away after neutering it.

Also think of it this way- say a puppy mill purchases a few havanese for $1K. They breed these dogs back to back to back. It isn't like they are paying vet bills, doing health checks, etc. It isn't too long down the road when $200 still yeilds a profit and puppy mills will keep doing it. Also what if the $200 just clears the cost of that puppy mill to produce another litter?

There are some great breeders on this forum and linked through HCA. Support them, support health tested havanese puppies, and not puppy mills.

Amanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i am not in a position at this time to purchase another puppy. if i was, be assured it would be from a reputable breeder as coco was. i still feel sorry for the little pup.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I understand the dillemma completely.......but where do you think the puppy will end up? 
As the shop is going out of business, that specific shop is not going to replace the sold puppy with a new one from a mill...(what usually happens and which is why you should never by a pup from a puppy mill/pet store)...so in that respect you are not supporting the puppymill, you are merely giving a poor puppy a good home.....I do agree that you should try and get the pup be given to you, not sold, for the mere principle..... but the longer the pup stays in that shop, the more traumatized the pup will become and risk of disease will increase...it's simply cruel to keep dogs/cats pups in a store!

I also do agree that they should let you take it to the vet before buying it....and if there is a health issue, and you still want the pup they definately should give the pup to you for free.....
good luck with the decision.....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I already KNOW what I would do! I would approach it like a hav rescue! If I couldn't keep it then I would find a good home for it! I realize I will probably be in the minority but that's one of the advantages of living in America!:usa2:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, my bleeding heart would have taken that pup home. I just dont think i am strong enough to see a sweet Havs face & turn my back on it. Thats why i do NOT go to any stores that sell pups. I end up in tears.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I could not go into a place like that I would go crazy Im to soft when it comes to animals I feel for them I really do.Its not the animals fault its the people why should a animal suffer because of what humans do.Dont they love you because you are you?? I wish the goverment would work on closing down all puppy mills and restrict pet store on saling thing something has to be done,


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am like you Susan. I am such a softie and for this reason I avoid petstores like the plague. If I need anything I will only go to pet supply stores where there are no animals. It is just too heartbreaking for me.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It would be worth it to ask what the store owner plans to do with the puppy if she doesn't sell. Will they take her to the pound? Will she be transferred to another store? Do they really want her to have a home or are they more interested in the $199.00. Obviously if the store is going out of business they won't be getting any more puppies to sell. I know myself too well and under the circumstances (no new puppies coming in) I would've had credit card in hand and puppy supplies in cart. 
I came thisclose to buying a Bichon puppy from a pet store near Munster Indiana several years ago when I was visitng my sister. I made the mistake of holding him in my arms. Something kept me from doing it though.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats exactly how I feel. $200 is nothing to take in a needy pup, especially if they might end up in the pound, or just let go on the side of the road. I would worry -big time- as to what the pet store owner would do with the pup. 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would make them an offer. See what they say. If theyreally need the cash, they will take it. It wouldbe worth a try to save the puppy.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Is there any chance that there is a Hav rescue organization that would be interested in this situation? I know there are wonderful people right here on our forum that are anxious to add to their family but can't afford the full price of a top breeders Hav puppy. I would never suggest purchasing a dog from a pet shop, because of the horrendous puppy mill problem, especially here in my home state of Nebraska, but this situation has extenuating circumstances. 

Here in Lincoln, we are lucky enough to have very little over population problems with small or even medium sized dogs and when I got my Lily, I ended up getting her at a petstore. No, I would never, ever do it again, I've learned so much since then, but I can honestly say she has luckily been a very healthy dog.

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I was close,I'd go over and check it out myself!Seems like someone on here must be in the state?Poor little guy.......


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Unless i missed the post, where is the puppy located?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I think Orange County?*

Trish


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Most rescues don't purchase puppies. They don't have funds to purchase dogs as most of the funds go to vet costs. You could try one of the rescue groups that buys dogs at auctions (I think the havanese one is HALO)... I know HRI's policy is no purchasing puppies though.

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Itds been 3 day since this thread was started.. so is the Hav puppy even still avalaible? For $200, I bet its looonnnggggggggg gone!


----------

